# Former Mass. Gov. William Weld to announce possible run for president



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Former Mass. Gov. William Weld to announce possible run for president







22 MIN


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It didn't work last time Bill when you ran for VP, I don't think it'll work this time any better.

I bet he'd merge the US Capitol Police with the Mint Police and the Tennessee Valley Authority Police if he got elected.


----------

